# Please Help! I Don't Know What's Wrong with My Cichlid



## uzairwaheed13 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hello,
I own a 55-gallon tank full of cichlids (I believe they are Mbuna Cichlids). Recently, one of my cichlids has red marks on its face (or is changing color to red) and has been acting strangely. This cichlid, which I believe to be a male, is usually very aggressive. Now, it is swimming very close to the top of the tank and is constantly opening and closing its mouth like it needs oxygen. There also seems to be a bump around its throat. My tank is properly filtered and it's water conditions are fine. I have attached links to pictures of my cichlid.

Could my cichlid be choking on gravel? Or is it possibly bruises from fights with other cichlids? Disease? If any of these, what should I do?

Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!!!

Sorry to hear about problems with your fish. It would be most helpful to have more details about the number of fish in the tank, how large they are, which species you have (if you know), how long the tank has been set up and most importantly, the actual number results for your water testing.

In order to post pics on C-F, please follow the instructions in the Posting Pics link in my signature.


----------



## uzairwaheed13 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hello Deeda, thank you for the reply.

My tank has 4 Mbuna cichlids (including the one I'm asking about) and another cichlid whose origin I don't know. They are all about the same size as the one I am asking about. There is also a large pleco in the tank. Then, there are (I believe) 7 cichlid babies. As for how long the tank has been set up, I've had it for about a year, but I am not sure how long the previous owner had it. I have never had any problems until now. And none of the other fishes seem to be affected. That's why I think it may be choking.

Also, the condition of the cichlid is worsening. It seems to be getting redder, and it is swimming on its side.

I looked at the posting pics link you provided and I don't think Dropbox has any embed codes/links. I will post a URL link to the picture.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qsd4pzcqxzviv1h/2016-07-20 01.37.23.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/frqal1yszidcvp4/2016-07-20 01.37.28.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/zaxkz11qgmur6c7/2016-07-20 01.38.59.jpg?dl=0


----------



## uzairwaheed13 (Jul 20, 2016)

Now, the cichlid is lying belly-up on the gravel. It is still breathing but I don't know what to do! I tried to look inside its mouth but I found nothing.


----------



## uzairwaheed13 (Jul 20, 2016)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/idcamn64jm6regc/2016-07-20 12.24.51.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I can see your pics and that fish appears to have something on the body, not quite ich but it's hard to tell. Also appears to be an old fish and not in good health. Your last picture does show some redness about the face and gills but I can't determine what the problem is, sorry.

When was the last time you did a water change and what percentage of water did you change at that time? Sometimes a water change can help, especially if your water test results are showing any amount of ammonia or nitrite and higher than 40PPM of nitrate.


----------



## uzairwaheed13 (Jul 20, 2016)

You are correct, this cichlid is an old fish. It's actually one of my oldest fishes. I did a water change two weeks ago of about 35-40%. Since then, I have not had the time to do another. I tested my water again: ammonia, nitrate, and pH are good, but nitrate seems to be a bit higher than 40 ppm.

I will try a water change and see what happens. What percentage of water would you suggest?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I suggest doing two 30% water changes 3 days apart since your nitrate is a bit higher and then weekly 40% with your current stocking level and keeping an eye on the nitrate. I am actually a fan of 50% weekly water changes regardless of how many cichlids I have in the tank as it removes 'stuff' that we don't have the ability to test for and the fish seem to enjoy the new water.

What brand and model filter are you using?


----------



## uzairwaheed13 (Jul 20, 2016)

I agree, 50% changes are very beneficial in terms of water quality. The problem is that in Midland, tap water is not even drinkable. So, I have to go out and fill 5-gallon bottles to get fresh water. This makes water changes a hassle. But I will definitely try to do what you suggested.

Unfortunately, my cichlid (the one I was asking about) died, which was sad because I did not know what killed him. Thank you Deeda for your responses.

To address your question, I have two Marineland Penguin 200 BIOwheel filters.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm sorry for the loss of your fish.

If you test the water of your aquarium, I also suggest that you test the tap water to get a base line of what you are dealing with. I can't imagine tap water being undrinkable. Do you know what the problem is with it? Is it a private well or provided by the city?


----------



## uzairwaheed13 (Jul 20, 2016)

Sorry for the late response Deeda, I was out of town.

I shouldn't have said that the water in Midland is undrinkable. One could definitely drink it in the short term, but it is not safe for the long term according to some reports. Mostly, there are conflicting opinions as to what is wrong. Some say that it just tastes bad, but it does seem to be very salty. There have also been reports of contaminants in the water, which is why most people in Midland drink bottled water or have water filtration systems in their homes. The water is provided by the city, but it is still not very clean. That is the reason I have to go out and buy 5-gallon bottles of water to change the water in my aquarium. The water filtration I have installed in my home barely gives me a gallon before it needs time to fill up again.


----------

